# Bacon-Infused Bourbon (My Try)



## mistabob (May 7, 2009)

So, after lurking on these forums for a little while learning how to smoke, I finally decided to join.

Anyway, here's the way I made bacon-infused bourbon.


Here is where it all went down...



Choices, choices...


I went with the remainders of my Bulleit bourbon, as it really only had a few drinks left in it, plus it is a fairly smooth but sweet bourbon without a ton of distracting inherent flavors... and it's cheap in case I were to totally ruin it. The bacon I used was Farmland's double hickory smoked bacon.


I only pan-fried up two slices of bacon as there was not much bourbon left, like I said, only a few drinks. Just trying to render the smoky bacon fat out.


Here's the bacon fat cooling a little before I add it to the whiskey, plus a little snack while I was waiting.

I then put the bourbon/bacon fat mixture back into the liquor cabinet to rest for 8 hours, swirling the bottle around a couple times every hour or so. Then I put the whiskey into the freezer to help the bacon fat separate from the alcohol, so I wouldn't have oily whiskey to drink.



I then strained the nearly-frozen bacon fat out using a funnel and some layered paper towels.



Bacon-infused bourbon on the rocks. It was surprisingly better than I was expecting. It actually tasted much like my 18 year-old Elijah Craig bourbon, which is one of the smokier bourbons you can buy. It did have a different taste to it, not quite porky, but you probably couldn't guess what it was without knowing. The smokiness was definitely there, without the "burnt" taste that may have accompanied it had I put the bacon itself in there. It still had nowhere near the smokiness of scotches like Laphroiag or Ardbeg, but for a cheap bourbon that I infused myself, it was decent. The sweetness of the Bulleit bourbon actually made the whole drink almost taste like a smoky maple bourbon.


----------



## grothe (May 7, 2009)

Welcome to SMF Bob...nice experiment and write-up...thanks for sharing!!


----------



## mistabob (May 7, 2009)

Thanks, now I'll have to post some stuff of me actually using my smoker and some other cool experiments!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 7, 2009)

Very interesting post, I'm intrigued! Thanks for sharing your pics. Can't wait to see more of those experiments!


----------



## wutang (May 7, 2009)

Bacon and booze. Sounds good to me!


----------



## bbq addict (May 7, 2009)

Of course it does...what's the worst that could happen?


----------



## mistabob (Jun 28, 2009)

The other day I saw there's a company making bacon-flavored vodka now, just FYI. Probably not as good as bourbon though.  The two were made for each other!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 28, 2009)

Did you get that idea on triple D I think I saw it in some bar I want to say in pittsburg Great food some funky drinks and alot of ink.


----------



## mistabob (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah, they had it on an episode of Triple D. I can't remember if they made it the same way or not. But it is good stuff. Guy Fieri loved it, too! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Everything on that show always looks delicious....


----------



## littlechief (Jun 29, 2009)

How dare you call Bulleit cheap bourbon. I love that stuff! lol 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




It actually sounds pretty good, makes me thirsty.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## scmelik (Jun 30, 2009)

I have done that before and it was damn good.  Well worth the effort I highly recommend it to anyone


----------



## gnubee (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry Bourbon is not my thing....... but Spiced Rum and Bacon now we're talking.


----------



## mistabob (Jul 3, 2009)

A little Captain Bacon! Now that might be worth trying, too.


----------



## got14u (Jul 4, 2009)

just goes to show that the old saying is right......everything is better with bacon (or bacon grease)...lol....


----------



## mistabob (Jul 19, 2009)

Or Bacon Salt, or just the thought of bacon...


----------



## mistabob (Sep 6, 2009)

What kind of bourbon did you use? Did you put the whole bacon slices in it to rest or just the bacon fat?  
I imagine putting whole slices in it, if they're cooked how I like them, would give it a weird burnt flavor.  Not sure, though.


----------



## dasgrinch (Sep 6, 2009)

http://nymag.com/restaurants/recipes/inseason/45776/

The bacon-infused Old Fashioned.  

I've had that recipe bookmarked for a while, figured I'd share it as long as we're on the topic =)


----------



## scmelik (Sep 6, 2009)

we used Makers Mark.  What we did was to cook the bacon and then took the grease from the bacon and poured the grease into the burbon.  As the grease cool it comes together and you can take it out or pour the burbon into a different bottle.


----------



## mistabob (Sep 6, 2009)

They put maple syrup in it? A bit too sweet for my tastes, but could be good for some, I imagine.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Looks like the same method as I did.  Cool stuff.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 6, 2009)

I think some people are getting into Smoking WAY TOO MUCH...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Isn't that right Dr Frankenstien or is that Dr FrankenSteen...


----------



## mistabob (May 7, 2009)

So, after lurking on these forums for a little while learning how to smoke, I finally decided to join.

Anyway, here's the way I made bacon-infused bourbon.


Here is where it all went down...



Choices, choices...


I went with the remainders of my Bulleit bourbon, as it really only had a few drinks left in it, plus it is a fairly smooth but sweet bourbon without a ton of distracting inherent flavors... and it's cheap in case I were to totally ruin it. The bacon I used was Farmland's double hickory smoked bacon.


I only pan-fried up two slices of bacon as there was not much bourbon left, like I said, only a few drinks. Just trying to render the smoky bacon fat out.


Here's the bacon fat cooling a little before I add it to the whiskey, plus a little snack while I was waiting.

I then put the bourbon/bacon fat mixture back into the liquor cabinet to rest for 8 hours, swirling the bottle around a couple times every hour or so. Then I put the whiskey into the freezer to help the bacon fat separate from the alcohol, so I wouldn't have oily whiskey to drink.



I then strained the nearly-frozen bacon fat out using a funnel and some layered paper towels.



Bacon-infused bourbon on the rocks. It was surprisingly better than I was expecting. It actually tasted much like my 18 year-old Elijah Craig bourbon, which is one of the smokier bourbons you can buy. It did have a different taste to it, not quite porky, but you probably couldn't guess what it was without knowing. The smokiness was definitely there, without the "burnt" taste that may have accompanied it had I put the bacon itself in there. It still had nowhere near the smokiness of scotches like Laphroiag or Ardbeg, but for a cheap bourbon that I infused myself, it was decent. The sweetness of the Bulleit bourbon actually made the whole drink almost taste like a smoky maple bourbon.


----------



## grothe (May 7, 2009)

Welcome to SMF Bob...nice experiment and write-up...thanks for sharing!!


----------



## mistabob (May 7, 2009)

Thanks, now I'll have to post some stuff of me actually using my smoker and some other cool experiments!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 7, 2009)

Very interesting post, I'm intrigued! Thanks for sharing your pics. Can't wait to see more of those experiments!


----------



## wutang (May 7, 2009)

Bacon and booze. Sounds good to me!


----------



## bbq addict (May 7, 2009)

Of course it does...what's the worst that could happen?


----------



## mistabob (Jun 28, 2009)

The other day I saw there's a company making bacon-flavored vodka now, just FYI. Probably not as good as bourbon though.  The two were made for each other!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 28, 2009)

Did you get that idea on triple D I think I saw it in some bar I want to say in pittsburg Great food some funky drinks and alot of ink.


----------



## mistabob (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah, they had it on an episode of Triple D. I can't remember if they made it the same way or not. But it is good stuff. Guy Fieri loved it, too! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Everything on that show always looks delicious....


----------



## littlechief (Jun 29, 2009)

How dare you call Bulleit cheap bourbon. I love that stuff! lol 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




It actually sounds pretty good, makes me thirsty.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## scmelik (Jun 30, 2009)

I have done that before and it was damn good.  Well worth the effort I highly recommend it to anyone


----------



## gnubee (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry Bourbon is not my thing....... but Spiced Rum and Bacon now we're talking.


----------



## mistabob (Jul 3, 2009)

A little Captain Bacon! Now that might be worth trying, too.


----------



## got14u (Jul 4, 2009)

just goes to show that the old saying is right......everything is better with bacon (or bacon grease)...lol....


----------



## mistabob (Jul 19, 2009)

Or Bacon Salt, or just the thought of bacon...


----------



## mistabob (Sep 6, 2009)

What kind of bourbon did you use? Did you put the whole bacon slices in it to rest or just the bacon fat?  
I imagine putting whole slices in it, if they're cooked how I like them, would give it a weird burnt flavor.  Not sure, though.


----------



## dasgrinch (Sep 6, 2009)

http://nymag.com/restaurants/recipes/inseason/45776/

The bacon-infused Old Fashioned.  

I've had that recipe bookmarked for a while, figured I'd share it as long as we're on the topic =)


----------



## scmelik (Sep 6, 2009)

we used Makers Mark.  What we did was to cook the bacon and then took the grease from the bacon and poured the grease into the burbon.  As the grease cool it comes together and you can take it out or pour the burbon into a different bottle.


----------



## mistabob (Sep 6, 2009)

They put maple syrup in it? A bit too sweet for my tastes, but could be good for some, I imagine.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Looks like the same method as I did.  Cool stuff.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 6, 2009)

I think some people are getting into Smoking WAY TOO MUCH...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Isn't that right Dr Frankenstien or is that Dr FrankenSteen...


----------

